# Office Hours: Rev. Dr. Derke Bergsma on Preaching Christ



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 19, 2011)

This week, Office Hours talks with the Rev. Dr. Derke Bergsma, professor emeritus of practical theology at Westminster Seminary California, about redemptive-historical preaching and about his book, Redemption: The Triumph of God's Great Plan.

To listen to this latest episode, visit: 
Westminster Seminary California - Resources - Preaching Christ by Rev. Dr. Derke Bergsma:: Westminster Seminary California 
or alternatively:
http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/01.19.11bergsma.mp3

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
http://wscal.edu/resource-center/office-hours

Contact Office Hours:
Call Office Hours at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
Email us at [email protected]
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it. Also please encourage your pastors, elders, friends, and family to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Attending Escondido OPC
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I hope you'll listen to the latest episode of _Office Hours_. Derke was my homiletics (preaching) professor. He's a dear friend and a model of piety. I think pastors will find the interview encouraging but all Christians (who are or should be listening to sermons) will benefit from knowing what a sermon is (or should be) and how to think about the sermon. 

If you benefit from Office Hours please go to the OH page and click "like" and/or leave a review at iTunes so others will find it. 

If you have a question for a sem prof call us at 760-480-8477 and leave a message. We may use your call in an upcoming Q & A broadcast.

Thanks,

rsc


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 20, 2011)

Super segment, without question, qualifies for the best of Office Hours (if you have one).

Thank you, the Dr. is a treasure.


----------

